# 13dpo (believe to have had honest BFP) and VERY watery cm - normal?



## gemcc

I've received a positive FRER on day 13dp trigger
Again (Dollar store test) on day 14 (evening urine - 2hr hold)
and again 2nd morning urine 15dp trigger
I'm being very cautious about the positives because I received a 10K trigger on May 21. I can't find any posts of women having BFP 15dpt and it being a 'false due to trigger' but still being cautious. We've been through a lot

SO for actual question:blush:
The past two days I've had VERY watery cm. I keep thinking AF has started. I've had no spotting this month and my cervix is VERY high but I keep feeling 'wet'. It's clear. NO white, stretch or lotiony just WATERY. Normal? 
It's been 5yrs since my last pregnancy and I can't remember
 



Attached Files:







zJunecouldy.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 43


----------



## bexxc

congratulations!!!!:happydance:

and the wetness is totally normal. i kept running to the bathroom at first to see if af had made an unwelcome appearance because it felt so...erm...gushy and weird and gross.


----------



## bexxc

oh...and those lines are way too dark to be your trigger at this point.


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

:happydance:Awesome. Congrats and have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## dancing P

Awww congratulations! Enjoy xx


----------



## DrgnFly521

Congratulations!!! :dance:

Actually...I've been having watery CM and crampy since about 5 dpo which is NOT normal for me...(tmi...usually mine is creamy/sticky during TWW). So...you're giving me hope!!
I am supposed to get AF on Saturday but now really hoping for :af:.
My son is almost 13 years old!! So I am more than ready for my 2nd!! DH and I have been TTC since a month after our wedding, so a year now!! 
He has low sperm count and his DR has him on Clomid every day to raise it. 
Hopefully it worked!!

Many blessings to you for a healthy pregnancy!!! FX'd I get to join the club in a few days!!!


----------



## gemcc

awww ladies you are so sweet Thank you! My post kept getting skipped over last night so I was beginning to worry it was very unusual :wacko:

DrgnFly521 I truly hope you'll soon be receiving your BFP!!

Congrats Bex! Thank you for the reassurance. My line seems a bit darker this morning (16dp) I'm starting to feel more optimistic. My beta can't come soon enough. My DR now says I can go in tomorrow rather than wait until Friday. I sent him an email w/my tests :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







phone pictures 6033.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## DrgnFly521

Thanks!!! Me too!! 

But with those tests I would definately be optimistic too!! You seem to be in the clear no problem!!

Soooo happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## bexxc

that's a great progression!!!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

looks like you are preggers! congrats!


----------



## BabyDeacon

congrats!!


----------



## Marini_Mare

I would say that's def a :BFP: congrats!!! the yucky wetness doesn't go away either! I knew I was gonna get a BFP when it just turned wet down there instead of drying up like it usually does when AF is going to arrive... that and my sore Ov nips didn't disappear :haha: :blush:


----------



## gemcc

Received my Positive Beta today and at 4wks 2dys preggo I had a beta of 387. Couldn't be happier! Things seem to be progressing well
We couldn't be happier!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## bexxc

hooray great betas!!!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

how wow! that is GREAT news! i am super excited for you! wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## DrgnFly521

YAY!!! :yipee:

Congrats to you!!! How exciting!! 

I actually had what "might" have been IB yesterday!! In the morning after a restroom stop (sorry tmi)...I had a very small amt of brown in the cm when wiping. Usually when that starts...it continually increases to AF. But it only happened the 1x!! 
The whole rest of yesterday and so far today...NOTHING!!! And today I started that "wet" feeling again..a little more. So of course with AF technically due today or tomorrow...I am running to check all the time. And so far...2x today...NOTHING there.
I'm not feeling AF cramps like I normally do either. Just some "different" feeling mild cramping like my uterus is sore...like a muscle feels after a workout?? Weird. 
So I'm VERY hopeful AF stays away and I too can get my BFP!!!

Long as I am still "in the clear" by Sunday...I might break down and test!!


----------



## minted69

Well done x


----------



## gemcc

Drgnfly521 how are you doing? Have you tested yet?

Hoping to see your BFP!!:flower:


----------



## Mum 2 Quigley

Hi all!

gemcc - congrats on your bfp = great news!

drgnfly - curious to see how you're getting on?! good luck


----------

